# My little girl is not coming home Rip Buddy :(



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Guys

as you all know My cwd buddy was admitted to the vets on thursday after diesel came home 

My baby passed away on saturday night lost my phone at weekend so vet left voicemails i did not get 

she was my first reptile and she was a fighter but the parasite had taken over and took control and i have now lost my baby cos of it 

sweet dream my gorgeous girl cant believe you are not coming home :sad:
no more pain 


























Sweet dreams buddy honey


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

Have just got hom cryed 3x in work today and now i am home i never knew i could weep so much i feel like a part of me is missing 

she was such a little fighter she got stronger after me and her got her through mbd and now she is gone i really hoped it would not come to this 

i am going to the vets tomorrow to collect her and bury my little girlie that is going to be the hardest thing i have ever done 

i just hope she knows how much she was loved and i will never forget my baby never

i feel so guilty i should have spooted something or when was at vets b4 with her this year i should have asked them to test her for parasites and she would still be here i have let her down.


Buddy 21 aug 2006 we brough her home 

and 29th august 2008 my baby gave up the fight xxx


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

im so sorry lisa...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rip little water dragon, you gave her a good life while she was with you lisa, you have good memories no one can take that away from you

thinkin of you

Cat & Ditta
xxx


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

So sad, has actually brought tears to my eyes as I can tell in those 2 posts just how much you loved her and how sad ur feeling.

Chin up. She will live on even if she isn't on this world anymore as your memories will keep her alive.


----------



## bizz (Oct 13, 2006)

so very sorry for your loss, R.I.P little one xx


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

sorry for your loss.R I P little one.


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

R.I.P lil girl ,so sorry for your loss


----------



## sadie1984 (Sep 1, 2008)

so sad when a pet dies


----------



## LuluK (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your two post have left me in tears, and I cannot imagine what you must feel like.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Im so sorry!!!

its awful that you lost her but theres no way you can tell when they are ill unless they show signs of it, and you got her to the vets when she did show signs of being ill. you were not to know that she was so far gone.

im really sorry, please dont blame yourself.
R.I.P.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Thats so sad, don't be hard on yourself these things sadly do happen. 
She was beautiful.
RIP little love.xxx


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

RIP little one  xxx


----------



## Wishlover (Jan 3, 2008)

buddy said:


> Have just got hom cryed 3x in work today and now i am home i never knew i could weep so much i feel like a part of me is missing
> 
> 
> i just hope she knows how much she was loved and i will never forget my baby never
> ...


Aww thats soooo sad I am sorry for your loss, I know what you mean about crying though I actually got sent home from work when my snake was ill coz I was in such a state, I was a right mess so I was sent home to wait for the vet to call, I lost my gecko last week while I was on holiday, I feel so bad coz her last memory of me will be me leaving her with strangers when she wasn't feeling well, its easy to blame ourselves but we do the best we can for them and its not always easy to tell they aren't feeling well.


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Guys 
Thanks for all comments 

is it normal to find it so hard after the loss of a Dragon as i have cried every night and i keep getting the image of her when i looked at her after i brought her home with her little eyes all sunken it is going to be with me forever 

Just hope my little angel is at peace now xxx


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

shes georgeos sorry 4 your loss


----------

